# battery fuse keeps blowing!!



## 2drcam (Oct 7, 2003)

ok, i'm going insane trying to figure this out. i replaced the water pump and in the process I disconnected the battery, removed the alternator then replaced the water pump. I put the alt back on and the battery back in. when i hooked up the pos and neg terminals the pos started to spark(kind of like when you're jumping a car) and then the sparking stopped. so i started the car and it started up just fine, but i had no interior lights, no tack, no temp gauge etc. I checked the fuses and it ended up being the battery fuse under the hood. so i replaced that and it instantly blew again. 

now in the process of this i determined that when the wire for the alternator was hooked up it was blowing fuses, however when i took the wire off the fuse was fine and NO sparking occured at all. 

PLEASE help me because i'm stumped. could it be my alternator? or a ground. I've tried checking the grounds and they seem fine. any advice or input would be so helpful.

thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Something may have happened to the alternator when it was removed. Somehow the stator became grounded to the case, which would create a short and the problem you describe. Try swapping in another new or used alternator.


----------



## 2drcam (Oct 7, 2003)

yup it was the alternator.

thanks


----------

